# Anthurium warocqueanum



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, i have a Anthurium warocqueanum that is starting to outgrow its tank, how would be the best way to grow this plant as a houseplant?
i have a room upstairs that gets lit up by the sun via a skylight and windows for most of the day i can put this plant in there but here in colorado we have very dry air usually below 40% relative humidity so i am worried about the leaves drying out, is that a potental problem? or will they adapt to the non viv conditions and be fine as long as i keep the roots moist?

what kind of mix should i use? a finer orchid type?



i dont have a greenhouse or anywhere to put one   someday....

Thanks for the advise 

-Keith


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Epiphytic Anthuriums prefer really loose chunky mixes from what I've seen. Their roots are very hefty and would probably choke in something with less drainage.

I think 40% is pushing it. If you repot it for house growing, you may want to trim the existing leaves. This will make the plant grow new ones that *might* be able to handle the lower humidity. Your other option is to get a humidifier that comes on intermittently to keep the humidity closer to the 70% and higher range.

Good luck.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

i think i will give the humidifier a shot see if that works. would a cool air humidifier directed twards the plant be best? or a warm air and just keep the door shut to the room. this room is a small office sized room.

thanks for the advise


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not so sure on which to use. I didn't know there were different types. This species comes from the lowlands as far as I know so its *probably* okay to go with the warm air one.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

From my experience growing this plant I have found it does not like low humidity at all. The leaves turn brown and curl up in low humidity and it seems to grow better for me in winter when it's cool in the greenhouse. It likes a chunky mix. 40% would definitely be WAY too low for this plant. I would say 70% would be the minimum.

Here's a link that has some good info on this plant.
Anthurium warocqueanum, Anthurium warocqueanum J. Moore Florist & Pomol, Anthurium warocqueanum, Exotic Rainforest rare tropical plants


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

thats a good link Harry, thanks.

is there a good hydrometer i can use to tell the relative humidity of the room i am planning on using? i think i want to put the humidifier in this room now and start running it as if the plant was in there and measure the humidity and start watching for any signs of damage to wood furniture and paint from the increased humidity. will any cheap hydrometer be more or less accurate enough for this type of test?


ive still got probally 6 months before this plant completely outgrows its terrarium so i figgured i should start asking now so i wont kill it later.


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

You may also want to try setting the pot on a tray full of pebbles and water or put a cheap little fountain next to it.
Melissa


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

thats a good idea to use a tray of pebbles, though i think i would rather use a humidifier on a timer than a fountian since no one will be in the room to hear or see the fountian much.

for now i am going to use terra cotta pots but have been thinking about maybe a wood crate type planting box when the plant gets bigger. 

whats the best way to make some sort of pillar that i can keep moist for the plant to root on and climb up but be strong enough to support large leaves and wet medium?


----------

